# (Rom) (request) meizu m9



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so now that we have all these wonderful mtd aosp roms available I was wondering if some developer would take on the task of porting meizu to the fascinate/mesmerize. I love the look and ui. Thanks


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

tweakymattman said:


> Ok so now that we have all these wonderful mtd aosp roms available I was wondering if some developer would take on the task of porting meizu to the fascinate/mesmerize. I love the look and ui. Thanks


Unless I am missing something Meizu is a phone. That would be like porting HTC's sense to our phone. Not possible.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

You are correct but it's Ben ported before. I to the nexus one and others


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

And ik it may not be possible but it's just an idea. It's a pretty kick ass ui


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't found anywhere that it's been ported to anything functionally? Links?


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Hasn't Ben fully functional. Just a thought or idea. I feel it would be a cool task for a developer to take on.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a thread started on xda that shows how to port sense to any phone so I'm sure its possible things may not work right with other phones software but sense should check it out

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Its ported to captivate and evo 4g

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jpaulwaite (Jun 9, 2011)

links are always nice


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223335 here ya go I take no credit for this I just saw it and thought it to be a good project

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

